# My old catfish



## etex (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, my striped rahael catfish is old. Bought him,Ralph, and his sibling, Ralph, 14 years ago as little guys. Ralph died a few years ago. Ralph is still hanging in there and is much more friendly since he lost his sibling. Went to pet store to look at bird grit today. Helpful staff. I asked how long Raphael's usually live and told helpful staff person mine was 14, her response was"you have a 14 yr old catfish?" and she told the aquarium manager who said that was "getting up there". I won't tell Ralph he is old!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 9, 2009)

Is Ralph camera shy?


----------



## etex (Dec 9, 2009)

Ralph says no! I fed him 2 bottom feeder tabs an hour ago and wasn't sure if he would come back to the front of the tank again so soon after eating, but he swam himself forward. I will take pics this weekend after I clean up some hard water deposits on the tank.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 9, 2009)

At 14 Ralph should clean up his own room.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 9, 2009)

We have a "Ralph" too. We call ours Big'un. My son's favorite fish because it was the only one big enough to see when he was little (the others are all small Characins). They are growing up together, and now Big'un could munch a young cardinal tetra in one gulp. 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 10, 2009)

gonewild said:


> At 14 Ralph should clean up his own room.


:rollhappy: :rollhappy:
but some kids don't grow up, right Ernie? :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds like dinner! :evil:


----------



## Ernie (Dec 10, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: :rollhappy:
> but some kids don't grow up, right Ernie? :wink:



That's what I'm talkin' about.  

-Ernie


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 10, 2009)

I knew a guy named Catfish when I lived in north Florida, no kidding...


----------

